# Work permit not tied to employer



## ost

Hi everyone,

I am considering searching for a job in Germany (I am from Canada and I am a software developer). My question is: if I find a company that will want to hire me, and if that company will be able to prove that it couldn't find anybody from EU to fill that position, what kind of work permit will I be able to get? Is it possible to get an open work permit (not tied to a particular employer), so I will be able to change my employer or to become self-employed?

Can you please also let me know if you know of the other European countries where it is possible to get an open work permit?

Thank you very much. Cheers.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm not sure how it works these days in Germany (and I was on a special sort of work permit anyhow) but normally it's the employer who makes the initial application for a work permit and the work permit is tied to the employer - at least for the first few years.

It definitely works that way in France and most of the other European countries I'm familiar with, but perhaps someone here knows of the exceptions.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ost

Thanks for your reply, Bev.


----------

